# Ryobi 725R New Fuel Lines = Won't Start



## maurerrm (Sep 8, 2009)

I pulled out my Ryobi 725R line trimmer, topped off the tank and noticed fuel running out the bottom of the tank (one of my fuel lines had cracked). I bought some replacement fuel line and then figured I might as well replace everything because it's all old. I had to wait for the fuel filter/line assembly I ordered and then re-installed everything this weekend. I replaced the lines one at a time so I wouldn't mix-up the routing.

Now when I pump the primmer bulb I seem to have a lot of air in my lines. Prior to the change I would start to feel resistance after a few pumps and now I have no resistance at all. I tried to start the motor anyway, but quit after my arm got tired of pulling the cord.

I noticed the line with the fuel filter was a tighter fit on the carb than the replacement line I purchased (3/32 x 3/16) and the ID looked smaller. I can easily remove the replacement line on the top carb port, while all other connections are very tight. I have no idea if that is contributing to my problem.

Any ideas of what my issue may be? Did I miss a step with my line replacements?

Thanks.


----------

